# AVOID DUBLIN MOTORWAYS -  Grrrrrrr



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2019)

i wrote last year about the ridiculous Tolls on the M50 road to Dublin port.  There are several booths along the way to stop and pay at.  

There is another toll section which i never saw and only discovered on board my ferry that i had to pay a toll and that the name of the website i was supposed to pay at within 24 hours was flashed up on an overhead gantry on the Mway  -  which of course i could read, and write down as i was driving at 60mph.....

the ferry purser printed out  10 pages of "how to pay for Irish Tolls"  and i phoned the required number and gave a witch of a colleen my card number 3 times and was on the phone for 20 minutes..... i thought i had paid.   i have had 2 meaningless emails from M50 Eflow since then and i replied as above.  i thought it was the end of the matter...    now i get a postal invoice for 44.22   for a toll of 2.88  and there is no way i can write to them, or email them, or speak to them, no address -  nothing......   if i still dont pay they will charge me  an extra 103.00  

i hate these thieving robbing  slimey disgusting companies who set out to force money out of people and wont engage with them to discuss matters..... 


much as it grieves me i will pay the flaming   44.22 and NEVER   ever  use their bloody motorway systems EVER again `


----------



## Debroos (Mar 29, 2019)

How awful. No wonder you are spitting tacks! There are far too many 'legal' rip offs these days imho.
We had a nightmare just trying to find the Dublin ferry during the day!
Would it be possible to use Rosslare instead and combine it with a few days in Wales and exploration of SE Ireland?
Rosslare is a doddle...


----------



## alcam (Mar 29, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i wrote last year about the ridiculous Tolls on the M50 road to Dublin port.  There are several booths along the way to stop and pay at.
> 
> There is another toll section which i never saw and only discovered on board my ferry that i had to pay a toll and that the name of the website i was supposed to pay at within 24 hours was flashed up on an overhead gantry on the Mway  -  which of course i could read, and write down as i was driving at 60mph.....
> 
> ...



No means of contacting them ? Not sure I would pay anyone under those circumstances .
Not better to phone the witch again ?


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2019)

alcam said:


> No means of contacting them ? Not sure I would pay anyone under those circumstances .
> Not better to phone the witch again ?



the witch works in the call centre which only accepts payments......    their software on the day that i called was dire and she had to keep on re entering my card details over and over again


i've just paid it through gritted teeth......


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2019)

Debroos said:


> How awful. No wonder you are spitting tacks! There are far too many 'legal' rip offs these days imho.
> We had a nightmare just trying to find the Dublin ferry during the day!
> Would it be possible to use Rosslare instead and combine it with a few days in Wales and exploration of SE Ireland?
> Rosslare is a doddle...




this is the first time i had used Dublin....  i normally do pembroke rosslare and pootle round the whole island for several weeks and return rosslare  pembroke....  But i needed to go to Lancashire unexpectedly so used Dublin -  but never again. 

For others information   -    the Mway that is charging me  is the route which takes you under the Liffey through a very long tunnel...  -  avoid it and go on the normal roads


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 29, 2019)

After the end of mth we are out of europe so pay nout,do ph and explane you have only cash and no card these days,any way why did you use m/way i go round it out by slane on quiet roads and just as good,my driveway is free by the way.:wave:


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 29, 2019)

How did they get your postal address?  Is the letter from the eFlow organisation or a third party company chasing the "debt"?

When dealing with any bureaucracy in Ireland I have learned the hard way to always double check everything and make sure you get and keep a receipt for any payment made, generally public services are woefully underfunded and staffed by half-wits.

Reading threads on boards.ie, thanks to typical Irish efficiency it seems down to luck as to whether you will get away with it.

Have a look here:

UK-registered car and the M50


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> How did they get your postal address?  *Is the letter from the eFlow *organisation or a third party company chasing the "debt"?
> 
> When dealing with any bureaucracy in Ireland I have learned the hard way to always double check everything and make sure you get and keep a receipt for any payment made, generally public services are woefully underfunded and staffed by half-wits.
> 
> ...





yes its from eflow......     i spoke to a local irish guy on the ferry  -  he explained that  the problem with this particular stretch of the M50 leading to Dublin from the west is,  is that there are  now 2 toll booths for cash payments along the M50   -  but there used to be 3.    They removed one booth and replaced it with this overhead flashing  website address you are supposed to  read at high speed and you have until  8.00-pm the next day to pay it.    They removed the third toll booth. 

BUT  as you are driving east along its length towards Dublin  you get lots of signs saying  TOLL  AHEAD  and so after i paid cash for 2 tolls i naturally assumed that i had paid what i was supposed to pay. It is very confusing.....  


I have no idea how they got my address, -  but they have now send me a photo of my vehicle.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> *After the end of mth we are out of europe* so pay nout,do ph and explane you have only cash and no card these days,any way why did you use m/way i go round it out by slane on quiet roads and just as good,my driveway is free by the way.:wave:




:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 29, 2019)

Mother in law got caught with this exactly the same .


----------



## Debroos (Mar 29, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> this is the first time i had used Dublin....  i normally do pembroke rosslare and pootle round the whole island for several weeks and return rosslare  pembroke....  But i needed to go to Lancashire unexpectedly so used Dublin -  but never again.
> 
> For others information   -    the Mway that is charging me  is the route which takes you under the Liffey through a very long tunnel...  -  avoid it and go on the normal roads



Any recommendations for nice places to visit in the south east?


----------

